# HP Slimline s3700y Desktop



## roses7808 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi, 
I am getting ready to purchase a new computer. I was wondering what the opinion on this one is. I use my computer mostly for internet, pictures, and a little gaming.

HP Slimline s3700y Desktop
AMD Athlon X2 5000 dual-core processor, 3GB DDR2 SDRAM, double-layer DVD±RW/CD-RW drive with LightScribe labeling, 320GB hard drive, NVIDIA GeForce 6150 SE graphics and Windows Vista Home Premium with SP1


----------



## roses7808 (Jan 21, 2009)

anyone?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, a link would have helped. 

From the name "slimline", I'm guessing this is a compact case, not a full size case. Personally, I like the bigger case to allow for expansion cards later down the line. The nVidia 6150 seems a bit lightweight too, I hope you're not planning on playing any video intensive games on that machine.


----------



## roses7808 (Jan 21, 2009)

Where is the best place to buy a computer? I want something nice, but not break the bank nice .

I dont have alot of computer games and the ones I do have are at least 2-3 years old. I havent bought any computer games since. So probably not alot of game place. Mostly for music, and pictures, and photoshop. Stuff like that.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, my top choice for shopping is normally these bargain sites, lots of good deals come by.

Deal News

Tech Bargains

More Stuff 4 Less


----------

